# Factory Color for C50



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

I like the look of this, but seems a lot different than other C50s I've seen. Is this a factory original paint job? Looks very Moltini-esque

Shiny Colnago C50 HP B Stay Carbon 56cm Italian C59 Dream | eBay


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

It looks like an aftermarket spray job. Sweet but most likely not original factory paint. 

Did you end up winning it? 

Been riding your C40 and Merckx much? Both are also sweet rides!


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

That's a nice looking frame. I like panels. 

I don't know about rplace13, but I sure haven't been riding my Merckx or C-40 much this year. Is winter ever going to end?


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Same here....not much riding besides the spin bike in the basement. My Gunnar with fenders has gotten some road time but the C40/Merckx are still tucked in bed.

I'd all but given up on this thread. Nice to see somebody eventually replied. Thanks!

I liked it a lot, did not bid...and did not think it was factory paint.


----------

